# code for posting graphics to thread post or guestbooks?



## edX (Dec 15, 2001)

ok, i've got a ?

in site discussion, themacho posted a pic in a reply to one of my posts. not a link, an actual pic. click here to see it .
What is the code used to do this with? I have seen graphics posted in guest books on sites and i assume this is done the same way. I have wanted to know how to do this for awhile.

of course it may be hard to post the reply as it would be interpreted as code rather than text, right?


----------



## Alex (Dec 16, 2001)

When you post, there is a little button above your text box, it says IMG   That will do it for you....


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2001)

ok, this is a test of img button.


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2001)

ok, as you can see that is not what i was wanting to do. i can put a link in no problem. I want the pic in the post like themacho's.


----------



## Alex (Dec 16, 2001)

Okay, For this forum, and, I Guess others, you may or may not be able to use image tags... But that is the correct way to do that....


Seeing how this is the DesignCrowd, I will go ahead and change that option, so you can post images... But again that is how you use the image tags..

FYI : there is a little rules box under the submit button, check them to see if you have that option.


----------



## edX (Dec 17, 2001)

yes i do now. and the pic is now in the post like i said i wanted so the reply looks goofy  Thanks !!!! looks like i have all permissions but html. 
don't worry i'm not going to start adding pics to lots of posts, probably not any, but like i said i want to be able to do this to people's guestbooks when i visit certain sites i like.  
I would post a link to some of my art (drawings) made with illustrator and appleworks but i am not so sure that nudes would be appropriate link from this site. My work is very simple, but it is something i do for myself - an accomplishment i don't need to have evaluated to feel good about.

I am still using illustrator2 i believe. i am thinking about going osx in the next few months. I think before i make the leap, i would like to learn more about using colors in illustrator to make it worth it. I'll probably post a thread asking for this help after the holidays when i have time to pay more attention to it.

thanks again, alex.


----------

